# Offshore July 8th



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

We got an early start this morning and met up at Navy Point at 5 a.m. Conditions were perfect with calm wind and seas and we headed to a spot about 10 miles out and had our limit on red snapper by 9 a.m. We also ended up with 5 nice kings, 5 flounder and a couple others in the mix.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

few more


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Now that's a haul. Well done, looks like a great trip.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

nice variety of fish!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

did you get the flatties offshore or inside?


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Good report, pics are great! 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice bunch of fish there! and that is a stud flounder!


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks. we got the flounder at paradise hole...caught everything at the same spot


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

nice catch, them kings are fun.


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Corey, looks like you guys had a great trip.


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

I was the flounder slayer of the trip!  Caught 2 at the same time on a chicken rig which i had never done before, that was exciting!!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice report and fish


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

I need a mate like that... to gaff the fish..  that is !!


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice flatties. Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------

